# Soft Proof- Before



## magician john (Jan 19, 2018)

Operating System:High Sierra
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):Classic cc

When Soft Proofing and comparing your photo as Proof Preview, there are three options as BEFORE :-

Master
Before
Current 

what are the explanations for these three please.

is there somewhere in LR that these explanations are available for any other options?

john


----------



## Philippe Coudé du Foresto (Jan 25, 2018)

If you put the mouse pointer on each option you should get a short explanation. Is it not clear enough?


----------



## magician john (Jan 26, 2018)

Philippe Coudé du Foresto said:


> If you put the mouse pointer on each option you should get a short explanation. Is it not clear enough?


NO, as on some I have 'Master" and do not understand what this is.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 26, 2018)

When you create a Proof Copy, you create a virtual copy of the image. The Master is the master image of that virtual copy.


----------

